# Boring Head advice



## ChipsAlloy! (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello!
I am tooling up and am on the lookout for used stuff.
I can get my hands on a used and in pretty good condition Narex Vhu 1 1/4" boring head . The guy sells it with 3 boring bars. 250$

What are your thoughts on this model? Is it over kill ?


Thank you!


----------



## Ray C (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi...  It's good that you're tooling-up now...

I'm not familiar with that brand but, it just seems a little expensive for hobby use.  I did a search for "R8 boring head" and came-up with this.  http://www.micromark.com/Boring-Hea...n=GoogleBase&gclid=CPOmqI60_rgCFUei4Aod7WMAng  It seem fine to me and is the same as the one I have which I got from Shars.

I know you're in Canada so maybe it's cheaper for you to purchase locally so, search around.

Ray







ChipsAlloy! said:


> Hello!
> I am tooling up and am on the lookout for used stuff.
> I can get my hands on a used and in pretty good condition Narex Vhu 1 1/4" boring head . The guy sells it with 3 boring bars. 250$
> 
> ...


----------



## DMS (Aug 14, 2013)

Narex seems to be kind of a "Premium" brand. Is it a boring/facing head, or just a regular boring head?

If you plan on doing a lot of boring, or thing you will need a boring/facing head, and this is one of them, then it seems a good deal. If you don't know if you will be doing a lot of boring yet (just getting started), I would get one of the lower end 2" boring heads, and save difference to spend on other things, like a nice vice, measurement tools, end mills, etc.


----------



## OldMachinist (Aug 15, 2013)

That Narex head sells new for $3700-$4000 with all the bars and adapters. Used on Ebay they go for around $1000. I'd be tempted to buy it just to resell and make some money for other tools.


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Aug 15, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> That Narex head sells new for $3700-$4000 with all the bars and adapters. Used on Ebay they go for around $1000. I'd be tempted to buy it just to resell and make some money for other tools.


I could do just that!


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Feb 22, 2017)

I got a good Narex,missing 2 boring bars and an allen wrench.I probably will never find a deal like that!The broken english translation manual leaves much to be desired.I will have to make many "Test Cuts" to experiment the features! I also picked up a good used Bridgeport #2 manual boring head.If anyone has a Narex manual (1 3/8) that is better translated please share!


----------



## stupoty (Feb 22, 2017)

It might have the internal recessing feature , wow 



Stuart


----------



## deverett (Mar 11, 2017)

On Your side of the Pond money appears to be less of an issue, but over here boring heads like eBay 370597980207 are quite popular.  However having bought one, I would not recommend them.  I do have an Arrand boring head, that although no longer available new, are far superior and worth the extra money if you see them.  If you can find a US made boring head in good condition, it will certainly repay the outlay.  
I also have a Wolhaupter boring and facing head, but I never use the facing facility.  Depends on your requirements, but generally a normal boring head will cover 99% of your work.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

